# milk pellets



## nickie_leigh (6 January 2007)

my friend has just told me to feed my underweight thoroughbred milk pellets to bulk her up i have never herd of these cud anyone tell me anything about them 
thanx


----------



## JaneMBE (6 January 2007)

We used them when we got our rescued mare. They came from Spillers, and are very expensive. Within two weeks she had weight gain .
Might be called equivite weight gain or something.

Recently we had some but the dogs got into them..... gave them the runs! lol... but they are good for poor condition.
Im sure there are lots of other things you can use for weight gain though.


----------



## JaneMBE (6 January 2007)

just found this:
EQUIVITE® BODY BUILDER

    * A unique concentrated non-heating conditioning pellet that can make a visible difference in as little as 2 weeks
    * An effective alternative to those traditional, high starch weight gain feeds that usually lead to excitability
    * Concentrated in a high calorie milk pellet, with quality protein to build topline without excitability
    * The most effective conditioner for safe and rapid weight gain
    * Can be used to supplement the diet of orphan foals but is not a milk replacer
    * Feed mixed with hard food - do not mix with water
    * Packed in 2kg and 15 kg tubs in pellet form
    * Suitable for horses competing under Jockey Club or FEI rules


----------



## LEC (6 January 2007)

I tried Body Builder on mine saw no difference at all - I would save your money and see if you can hang on till the new grass comes through this is what made the biggest difference to mine.


----------



## sillygillyhorse (6 January 2007)

I have just started to feed my TB milk powder as he needs to put some weight on and has various food intolerances.  I am using a powdered milk made by a company called SCA, it is pure milk and suitable for dogs, puppies, goats, lambs etc etc.  I paid £12.50 for a 5kg bag which should last about 50 days.

To feed it I make up 500ml with water and use it to dampen his feed.  He has been on it about 10 days now and I have seen an improvement, he also loves it and if made with warm water will drink it from the jug!

Years ago we used to feed milk powder to the point-to-pointers who needed to bulk up but were already on a high hard feed ration.  Very much an old horsemans thing IMO but many of these are the best!


----------



## dwi (6 January 2007)

I used to work at a RS which would feed new horses milk powder mixed in with their feeds if they were a bit poor when bought.

Smells vile but works a treat every time


----------



## Llwyncwn (6 January 2007)

I use milk powder on rescue mare and it has worked a treat.  You can buy Equilac from any feed merchants - costs between £27-£33 for a large tub, or small sack for about £12.50 of powder suitable for dogs, goats, pigs, etc.


----------



## samerlin (6 January 2007)

i always feed my horses 'lambs milk' a mug full sprinkled over their feeds in winter.  Keeps condition on them without having to spend loads on feed.   Can be bought from most feed merchants or they can order it for you.           mine all have lovely shiney coats too and i am not guilty of spending ages grooming..................def recommend it.


----------

